# Mole repellent



## Jason229 (Apr 4, 2020)

Has anybody tried this?


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Yes. No luck.  Trapping however did work quite efficiently once I got the hang of it.


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

I used it last year with great results. The year prior I tried trapping and only succeeded in tearing up my lawn. So I focused on regular insecticide and repellants last year and never had a single one in my yard. They tore the heck out of my neighbors lawn. I put it down about every month and a half over the entire lawn. One bag for about 1500 sq ft worked well for me.

I put down the first application about three weeks ago.

edit - most experts will say get rid of the food source, so the insecticides definitely played a role in ridding my lawn of moles. However I still had them periodically traverse my lawn before I started using the repellants.


----------

